

Dear guy who just made my burrito - jyz
https://medium.com/comedy-corner/fd08c0babb57

======
minimaxir
Profanity and RANDOM PARAGRAPHS IN ALL CAPS don't inherently make a work of
writing funny. That only works in spoken-word.

~~~
sp332
I guess it depends on your imagination, I thought it was pretty funny.

------
geetee
Pancheros uses a spatula to mix everything together before wrapping it up.

